# Nock pinch / nock point question help?



## Chop1 (Apr 30, 2007)

Your loop knots are too close together, they need enough space so they won't pinch the nock and lift the arrow. Change the d loop and give it a tad more space. Yes, nock pinch will affect your accuracy.


----------



## Dredly (May 10, 2005)

what about nock point?


----------



## Chop1 (Apr 30, 2007)

Your nocking point should be set so that the arrow runs thruough the hole that the rest bolts onto (berger button) and also square with the bowstring at the same time, or very slightly pointing downward, very slightly.


----------



## Dredly (May 10, 2005)

think mine runs a little bit low of the berger holes...


----------



## Chop1 (Apr 30, 2007)

Dredly said:


> think mine runs a little bit low of the berger holes...


Some bows shoot ok with it a little low, however, your broadhead blades can contact the shelf, fletching can contact an arrow holder etc. I would keep it up into the berger holes.


----------



## FNLEWIS (Oct 1, 2007)

*okay, i will try*

Untie the bottom of your loop, knock and arrow go 1/16th below the knock, tie a 5 knot knocky point. Just a little dab of supper glue on the knots. Retie you loop just below your knots. That should give you a little preload down through your draw.


----------



## ats (Jul 20, 2007)

set your rest so that the arrow would be even with the berger hole

then set your nock point about 1/8 inch high as a good starting point. 

If you have a rest with vertical adjustment you can use that feature to fine tune your up/down and it won't matter if it drops your arrow from your original center of berger starting point.

Before you start fine tuning, and have your rough nock point set, leave a nock on your string in that location. Take some serving and and tie in some nock points above and below your nock leaving a little wiggle room so that at full draw you won't get nock pinch. Than take your loop and tie it on the outside of those tied in nock points. 

problem solved.


----------



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

I have also had real good luck using serving for tied in nocksets and putting the D loop on each side of these. But I really don't recommend using super glue. It gets brittle and D Loop area is subject to a lot flexing. If tied in right, neither the D loop or the nocksets will come loose.


----------



## Dredly (May 10, 2005)

decided I wanted to try shooting off the string after moving the metal nock point. Lined it up as suggested (it was WAY off), bow is shooting pretty well now, need to sight it in but I'm waiting for my Viper to come back from the factory

here is a 37 yard grouping

You can see the holes all around that area, thats from other groups I shot at 30 yards...


thanks for the help guys


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

Serving above & below the nock within the D-loop. The number of turns in the serving is a personal choice, but since this picture was taken, I have changed the serving to 4 turns above & 8 turns below.

As you can see, I have also taken an extra safety precaution by serving the tag ends of the D-loop knot using bowstring strands. This is not absolutely necessary, but it removes any concerns I might have about the knot loosening. I have also applied a bit too much bowstring wax & haven't "worked" it in yet - oh well.

Nock pinch can be very troublesome, in some cases even dangerous as you can get "flyers" from severe nock pinch. I used to test for nock pinch by removing the tip from my arrow, or used the lightest tip I had, and then drew the bow back easy to see if there is any tendency for the arrow to lift off the rest. If it did, then I would remedy it immediately with the inside serving - no further problems.


----------

